# A most impressive pool mate.



## Chris Hobson (Jun 27, 2022)

As regulars here will know, I have been doing a lot of swimming this year. This means that I have got to know some of the regulars at the pool. I'm starting to get reasonably good now but I'm afraid that I'll never be able to keep up with the club level swimmers, some of whom take part in actual swimming competitions at the weekend. One of these guys, Colin Sage, popped off to Sheffield a couple of weeks ago and broke three British records in the 85 - 90 age group.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jun 27, 2022)

Blimey but that's impressive.  I'd certainly hope to keep levels of physical activity high as I get older but suspect that breaking British records might just be a tiny bit tricky for someone with my lack of talent.  Just checked the GB age group records for a 10k and it's 1:09:26.96 for a 90+ man!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 27, 2022)

That 10k time is better than my best time that I set at the age of 58.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 17, 2022)

Today I did a few 25 metre sprints with Colin and another fast swimmer called Peter. Colin beat me by a neck a couple of times but I managed a photo finish just once. Good to know that, at the age of 64, I can almost keep up with a guy who is 22 years older than me.


----------

